# Welchen Prepaid-Tarif / Tarif mit Internet-Flat?



## Preisi (29. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute,

Da ich mir das HTC Sensation XE gekauft habe und nun unbedingt eine Internet-Flatrate brauche (Internet-Zwang von Android und weil ich auch ins Netz will mit dem Teil ), wollte ich euch mal fragen, welchen Tarif ihr mir empfehlen könnt.

Zurzeit nutze ich SchleckerPrepaid, dort gibt es zwar auch InternetFlats, aber so wirklich bin ich davon nicht überzeugt, das z. B. Aldi-Talk's Internet-Flat weniger kostet (7,99€ statt 9,95€) und mehr bringt (eigene App, 500MB/Monat anstatt von 300MB/Monat).

Nun wollte ich fragen, ob jemand noch irgendeinen Anbieter kennt, wo es solche InternetFlats gibt. Kann auch ein Vertrag sein, aber sollte halt nicht über 15€/Mon. kosten und Rufnummermitnahme sollte möglich sein, da ich meine behalten will (bei Aldi ist dies ja möglich.).  Oder wenn jemand schon Erfahrungen mit einem von den da oben genannten Anbietern gemacht hat, kann er sie auch schreiben...

Danke im Vorraus und freundliche Grüße

preisi


----------



## SilentKilla (29. Dezember 2011)

Will ich demnächst nehmen: Surf-Flatrate

Gibts auch mit 1 GB bis zur Drosselung für 15 Euro.


----------



## Preisi (29. Dezember 2011)

Hey SilentKilla,
Danke erstmal für deine schnelle Antwort. Habs mir mal kurz durchgelesen, hört sich auch ganz gut an, hab aber nichts darüber gefunden, ob man nicht genutztes Guthaben auch wieder aufs Konto zurücküberweisen kann, wie es bei SchleckerPrepaid möglich ist... Ach und wie siehts mit der Netzabdeckung von Fyve (Vodafone) aus?!
Ja ich weiß, nichts als fragen, fragen, fragen...

MfG preisi


----------



## PC.Freak (29. Dezember 2011)

die drosselung merkt man meißt nicht. deshalb würde ich dir Gnstig unterwegs: Alles ber unseren Smartphone-Tarif I smartmobil.de
empfehlen. super service und ein gutes schnelles netz, rufnummermitnahme ist auch möglich! das alles für 7,95 € inklusive 50 sms und 50 minuten!
http://www.smartmobil.de/tarif?PHPS...90948a188250a983df7d8c4dbf5de95f7540c2092970c


----------



## mickythebeagle (29. Dezember 2011)

naja , ich habs von Unity für 5€
mehr als die 200MB brauch ich nicht, und das unternander und ins Unity festnetz kostet auch nix.
Wobei ich eh ein Telefon Muffel bin.


----------



## SilentKilla (31. Dezember 2011)

Preisi schrieb:


> Hey SilentKilla,
> Danke erstmal für deine schnelle Antwort. Habs mir mal kurz durchgelesen, hört sich auch ganz gut an, hab aber nichts darüber gefunden, ob man nicht genutztes Guthaben auch wieder aufs Konto zurücküberweisen kann, wie es bei SchleckerPrepaid möglich ist... Ach und wie siehts mit der Netzabdeckung von Fyve (Vodafone) aus?!
> Ja ich weiß, nichts als fragen, fragen, fragen...
> 
> MfG preisi



Auszug aus dem "Kleingedruckten" (Quelle: http://www.fyve.de/pages/hinweise-neu):

"6
Die SMS-Flatrate beinhaltet 1500 nationale Standard-SMS, gültig in alle deutschen Netze. Nicht verbrauchte Inklusiv-SMS verfallen am Ende des Nutzungszeitraumes von 30 Tagen automatisch. Die Abrechnung der SMS-Flatrate erfolgt vorausbezahlt für 10 Euro/Monat."

"8
Das 500-Minuten-Paket beinhaltet 500 Minuten nationale Standardgespräche in alle dt. Netze. Die Abrechnung des 500-Minuten-Pakets erfolgt vorausbezahlt für 30 Euro/Monat. Nicht verbrauchte Inklusiv-Minuten verfallen am Ende des Nutzungszeitraumes von 30 Tagen automatisch."

Die Netzabdeckung von Vodafone ist in meinen Augen die beste. Wo andere nach Empfang gesuchten haben, konnte ich gemütlich surfen und telefonieren. Zur Zeit habe ich noch einen Vertrag bei Vodafone. Allerdings ist mir deren Tarifsystem zu unflexibel, deswegen will ich zu Fyve wechseln. Aber meine Prämisse bei einem Discount-Anbieter ist, dass er das D2 Netz nutzt.


----------



## EisTeeToBi (2. Januar 2012)

Ich kann Blue.de dir empfehlen, drosselung nach 100mb für 4,95 €
drosselung nach 1 gb für 9,9x € 

Leider E-Plus Netz, musst mal schauen, ob es in deiner Umgebung HSDPA von E-Plus gibt, denn mit EDGE zusurfen ist schon nervig ^^

MFG
Tobi.


----------



## Preisi (3. Januar 2012)

Mhmm, also 200 MB sind mir etwas zu wenig... Hatte so an 500 gedacht... Hab jetzt auch mal wegen der Netzabdeckung von E-Plus geguckt, und laut http://kein-plan.de/ermi/txt/antenne.txt gibt es bei mir in der Nähe einen Sender...

@EisTeeToBi: Das was du meinst heißt doch Blau.de ?!? Blue gibts nicht... Und genau das selbe gibts auch von NettoKom (Ist ja Geschäftspartner von Blau.de) Hab auch schon überlegt mir den zu nehmen... 

Zurzeit schwanke ich zwischen Fyve, Vodafone CallYa SmartphoneFun und NettoKom/Blau.de wobei bei SmartphoneFun von Vodafone noch ne SMS-Flat dabei ist, es dafür aber nur 200MB Datenvolumen sind. Alle drei Tarife kosten so um die 10 Euro...

MfG preisi


----------



## EisTeeToBi (3. Januar 2012)

Klar meinte ich Blau.de, Tut mir leid, wegen den Spezialeffekt meiner Tastatur ^^

Ist natürlich die Frage, ob sich eine SMS flat denn noch lohnt, wenn man eine Internetflat hat, es gibt kostenlose Messenger zB Whatsapp mit dem man auch mal den Standort oder Bilder senden kann und ob eine SMS flat dann auch in jedes Netz wäre (sonst finde ich es Sinnlos, weil dann muss man immer schauen, welches Netz die Person hat und bli bla bluub ^^ )

Ist jetzt so meine Persönliche Meinung davon 

Tobi.


----------



## Preisi (4. Januar 2012)

Also ich selbst weiß auch noch nicht, ob ich mir eine SMS-Flatrate hole... Denn ich hab die WhatsApp auch gefunden, wobei ich ein bisschen skeptisch bin, wie das mit der App ist, da sie nur im ersten Jahr kostenlos ist...Dann kostet Sie... Eine SMS-Flatrate lohnt sich rein rechnerisch auch erst dann, wenn man mehr als 4 SMS Pro Tag schreibt( beim SMS-Preis von 9ct und einem Flatratepreis von 10 Euro...
MfG preisi


----------



## EisTeeToBi (5. Januar 2012)

Ja, nach einem Jahr kostet WhatsApp 1,99 $, aber meins ist, laut den Einstellungen bis 2021 Freigeschalten, wiso weiß ich auch nicht .

Smsflat lohnt sich halt eben dann, wenn man mit Leuten schreibt, die keinen Internetzugang mit dem Handy haben.

4 Sms am Tag schafft man dann aber denke ich locker ^^

Tobi.


----------



## Z28LET (5. Januar 2012)

Das mit den SMS sollte man nicht verallgemeinern! 
Ich schreibe *wenn es hoch kommt *20 SMS in einem Monat.


----------



## EisTeeToBi (5. Januar 2012)

Okey, dann denke ich, lohnt sich eine Sms Flat natürlich nicht .

Ich denke irgendwo eine 1gb Flat und dann kostenlose Messenger, muss ja kein Whatsapp sein, man kann ja auch ICQ nehmen und einfach ständig online sein, oder skype, oder man schickt sich einfach e-mails 

Tobi.


----------



## watercooled (6. Januar 2012)

Hat denn noch keiner an Simyo gedacht?  1GB mit 7,2mbit für 9.95€ im Monat ohne Vertragsbindung


----------



## Preisi (6. Januar 2012)

Hab ich auch schon drangedacht, aber ich hab schlechte Erfahrungen mit denen... (Aktivitätszeitfenster oder wie das heißt... ) Klar ist das mit der Flat dann anders, da ich dann jeden Monat 10 Euro Auflade und sich somit dieses Zeitfenster immer wieder verlängert... Aber blau.de / NettoKOM haben ja den selben Preis... Ach, ich denke, das ich mir demnächst von Blau.de eine SIM-Karte mit InternetFlat hole... Ich sag dann Bescheid, wenn ich mir eine hole...
MfG preisi


----------



## fuddles (6. Januar 2012)

Ich kann dir das empfehlen: Alles, was dein Smartphone braucht I smartmobil.de

PS: Android hat keinen Internet ZWANG !  Einfach Häckchen raus unter Einstellungen -> Drahtlos und Netzwerke -> Mobile Netzwerke -> Daten aktiviert/Paketdaten verwenden oder per APP APN On/Off oder ein paar Handys habens schon als Button in der Taskleiste ( Optimus Black zB. )


----------



## EisTeeToBi (6. Januar 2012)

Ich denke, mit Blau.de machst du nichts falsch, wenn es bei dir eine gute Netzabdekung gibt .

Stimmt, Android hat keinen Internet zwang, aber ich finde ein zu einem Smartphone gehört Internet, sonst kann man ja auch ein nicht Smartphone als Handy nehmen.


----------

